# "No configured AirPort base stations have been found"



## Ned45 (Jun 15, 2012)

I can't go in and adjust my router settings because I keep getting this. My router keeps blinking orange which indicates a problem but I can't solve it because I keep getting this. I'm getting disconnected all the time playing Diablo III and am having problems downloading anything from the Playstation Network which from what I've read has something to do with my router. How do I fix this?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Have you done a power reset of the router yet? Unplug the router, wait for 10 seconds, then plug it back in.


----------

